# Sleeps under wheel, HELP?!



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I am starting to get really worried and a little mad at Henry now. He won't stop sleeping under his wheel. At first it wasnt to bad, he would sleep on top of the bedding right under it, I wasnt bothered by this. But lately he has been burrowing, this is only a problem because when he digs under his CSBW he loosens the bedding that supports the wheel. So when he starts to run it wobbels and moves out of lack of sturdyness. This makes me worried because I think it may be making him not want to run because it's uncomfortable, I also think he may get hurt when he is running. He has a hidinghut, but he just ignores it and goes straight for under the wheel.

Any suggestions would help, thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ziptie the wheel/stand to the cage,this will stop him from moving it.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

He doesnt exactly move it as much as he takes away the surropt fo it, would the zip-tie also help it to keep level, because its mainly one side that tips when he runs (side he burrows on)? Thanks again!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What type of cage do you have?


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the largest available super pet cage, it says its for a rabit, ferret or a gineua pig can live comfortably in it (doubt ferret since they need levels). Its 4 square feet, the discription says 3.75, but I did my one (more acurate) and got 4square feet.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ok,I thought you may have a bin for a cage as those are not level. Sounds like you may just need to balance out the legs, hold the two legs down and tilt the wheel till you get it where you want it,nothing is glued it will move with alittle force. If that's the problem I can make a video to help you if needed.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

i just put it on a flat surface, and it looked level, i am going to try the zip-tie idea, and continueto check on the wheel to make sure the legs are level. Thanks so much Larry, you have been so helpful!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I am just speculating here but what kind of bedding do you use??

What is the temp of his cage?

I know some people here use a piece of tile or such for a "cool" place for their hedgie to lay. I am wondering if maybe he is too warm and looking for a cool place to lay so therefore he is burrowing to lay on the cool plastic. Also do you have anything in his hut to burrow in such as fleece strips. He may just be looking to burrow. Niblet burrows like crazy. His tent is FULL of fleece strips and every night, he drags more and more from his cage into his tent to burrow with. He likes to be completely surrounded when he sleeps.

He also hangs out and naps under his wheel all the time. I use fleece liners so I have never had an issue with him burrowing to actually move the tent. I just place a pile of fleece strips under his tent so when he wants to nap, all he does is burrow into them.

These are just ideas.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

It's 73 at least at all times. The highest i put i is 74F.

His hut is chalk full of fleece strips, so i don't think he is doing it because he can't burrow in his hut, we have just an igloo from petco.

Thanks for the suggestions, i think i may switch to a fleece liner, I use Carefresh right now, where did you get your liners from?


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

tut said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, i think i may switch to a fleece liner, I use Carefresh right now, where did you get your liners from?


I have bought my fleece from a few different places. I am not sure where you live but here in the states, we have Wal-mart  Ours has a fabric department and I have purchased fleece by the yard. I have also purchased fleece from a fabric store here too.

When I got it home, I wash it (before cutting it). Then I measured the bottom of my cage and cut the fleece liners from those measurements.

When lining the cage, I use 2-3 of them stacked on top of each other.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

nibletsmom said:


> tut said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestions, i think i may switch to a fleece liner, I use Carefresh right now, where did you get your liners from?
> ...


Thanks so much! I just finished making Henry his first fleece liner, it has elephants on it  . I put 4 and 1/2 layers on it, I just had the fleece so I figured why not? I am going to wait until Friday to replace it with the carefresh, because I just cleaned it and replaced the bedding, I don't want the money I spent on the bedding to go to waste. Also, I live in Illinois, so we do have a Walmart, but we also have a store near us for just fabric, I don't know if they are a chain though, it's called Joanne-Fabrics. They have 4 isles dedicated just to fleece! I hope he will like this as a alternative to the bedding.


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

Jo-Ann Fabrics and Craft is where I buy my fleece. If you watch the sales you can get some good deals on it there too, recently they just had a half off all fleece sale.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

well, we switched henry, and he is loving it! i think he is a lot happier, and so am i.



Mytheral said:


> Jo-Ann Fabrics and Craft is where I buy my fleece. If you watch the sales you can get some good deals on it there too, recently they just had a half off all fleece sale.


oh, so it is a chain! ya, they had a sale when i went, $3 off every yard.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Just my 2c. About 2 months ago Mocha started sleeping under her wheel, after she went on it. It concerned my because her food and water bowls were both full, meaning that she couldn't get out. Now this happened nearly every night for about a week. (I did make sure she got enough food and water!) Anyway this drove me nearly to insanity tying different methods to stop her from going back there and mostly all of them failed, except my last plan. I started by cutting the plastic bottom so she didn't have to climb in and out to use the wheel. Then using a "box", I removed the tops of the sides, and all of the front. This acted as a barrier and stopped Mocha from going behind the wheel and sleeping there. I also added a "flap" attached to the bottom piece to stop Mocha from burying under the wheel after she went too.


















It's been working so far (and now that she is litter trained, I don't worry about it too much!


----------

